# Yes,  more Salmon



## cmayna (Jan 18, 2021)

Just trying to make some room in the freezer for 2021 catch.  8 tails and 10 filets were elected.   We will be running into some winter weather starting tomorrow so I thought today is the last decent weather day for awhile, so..... lets go.

Dry brined in my standard 4/1 ratio of brn sugar/salt for 7 hours
Room dry for 2.5 hours
Smoke at my typical 125-140 degree range for 4 hours.

Perfect for the winter run of  Smoked Salmon pasta and Smoked Salmon chowder.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jan 18, 2021)

Looks incredible!


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 18, 2021)

Looks fantastic!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 18, 2021)

Yum!


----------



## thirdeye (Jan 18, 2021)

Great color and what a good assembly line operation.


----------



## forktender (Jan 19, 2021)

Winter weather in the SF Bay Area? Means drizzle with lows in the mid 40's highs in the mid 70's.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 19, 2021)

Lookin good!


----------



## cmayna (Jan 19, 2021)

Thanks everyone.    I was down to just 2 smoked tails, so the pressure was on, especially with our very wintery forecast coming up.    I just heard that we will be doing some smoked Salmon chowder in the next couple days.

Hmmmmm,  better find some smok'd  fish


----------



## WI Smoker77 (Jan 19, 2021)

That looks awesome!  How did you decide on the 4:1 ratio for sugar to salt?  I smoke salmon also and most of the recipes I've seen/ used have been 1:1 or 2:1.  I
am impressed with the way yours appears.


----------



## cmayna (Jan 19, 2021)

Half to the freezer.  The rest to be given away........


----------



## cmayna (Jan 19, 2021)

WI Smoker77 said:


> That looks awesome!  How did you decide on the 4:1 ratio for sugar to salt?  I smoke salmon also and most of the recipes I've seen/ used have been 1:1 or 2:1.  I
> am impressed with the way yours appears.


Years of testing with different brines.  Don't like my fish too salty.


----------

